# Danish knife makers presently located in Ebeltoft?



## Bert2368 (Feb 24, 2021)

I did look, found a historical record of metalworking in the region, even a historical park with an old knife factory. I'm limited to English language sources, though.

See the below screen shot of seller claims this knife was made in EU (Denmark, Ebeltoft).

From my experience, any knife requiring more than VERY minimal skilled work done by hand in Denmark/any other Scandinavian EU country would be rather higher priced than USA $39, delivered in USA.

The chances of this knife being made outside of China seem quite low- From the few off site reviews (which might be real), delivery times have ranged from 2 to 4 months, typical of cheap goods shipped from China.

I'd like to verify the truth or impossibility of Danish origins with locals.


----------



## RDalman (Feb 24, 2021)

Yea no I think safe to say chinese- or pakistanium.


----------



## xxxclx (Feb 24, 2021)

Went to the site out of curiosity. Was not disappointed to see the world famous danish tiktok viking chopping plastic water bottle videos


----------



## Noodle Soup (Feb 24, 2021)

Chinese. There is a whole line of those big, ugly cutters but they have nothing to do with with Denmark or Norway.


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 24, 2021)

The Phantom Chinese Viking Smith Of Ebeltoft has sometimes been heard at work, out behind Alex's Pizzabageri. 

How a Chinese Viking gets the surname "Smith" is still a mystery to everyone.


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 24, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> The Phantom Chinese Viking Smith Of Ebeltoft has sometimes been heard at work, out behind Alex's Pizzabageri.
> 
> How a Chinese Viking gets the surname "Smith" is still a mystery to everyone.



Chinese cyber commandos hacked Tubal Cain's word of power over Iron?

Maybe one of 'em was owed a debt by Wayland?


----------



## WiriWiri (Feb 24, 2021)

I’m not convinced in the authenticity of these knives, nor believe that the rotund gentleman action demo’ing the blades on the fantastic video is truly descended from fighting Viking stock

In an alternate reality, perhaps the ravaging Norse really did use such surprisingly small knives, raiding terrified bottles of water from their surprisingly wide longboats. But I doubt that they would have had held such a feared reputation with my distant ancestors.


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 24, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> surprisingly wide longboats


Even the Vikings were aware enough of marketing to realize that the "fatboat" would never be a hit. (Well, one of them really pushed for that name, and they called him Fatty McFatboat from then on. They eventually got tired of him and told him "Your marketing schemes are no good - why don't you go to China or something?". He was never heard from again.)


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 24, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> They eventually got tired of him and told him "Your marketing schemes are no good - why don't you go to China or something?". He was never heard from again.)



Oh, HIM? That Chinese dude DID hang out with some Northmen but he got whacked out of his gourd and jumped ship in the middle of a swamp on the West coast of Africa, they never saw him again afterwards-


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 24, 2021)

I had heard something like that too, but always regarded it as a myth.

But the longboat did really capture the public imagination - so I guess it's kind of hit and myth.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Feb 24, 2021)

Bert2368 said:


> I did look, found a historical record of metalworking in the region, even a historical park with an old knife factory. I'm limited to English language sources, though.
> 
> See the below screen shot of seller claims this knife was made in EU (Denmark, Ebeltoft).
> 
> ...



I should probably recognize the maker in the vid but the court yard cutting scene I know. Atlanta Blade Show. Finding a ABS bladesmith that hammers out blades at that price maybe a little harder. I tend to think somebody sold their soul to the Chinese. I hope the price was right.


----------



## McMan (Feb 24, 2021)

The bitter melon was a hint. The label on the bottle was a dead give away.

Plus, the big guy cutting the ropes course is using a different knife


----------

